# Photography tips?



## Ridhima Sharma (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello  Everyone! I love clicking photos. and now i am interested in making it my profession. please guide me as  which camera i should start with? and any other related photography tips


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi, we will definitely help you. But first tell us what experience you have in photography. Have you used DSLR before? do you have any online album to show? what kind of photos you love to take?


----------



## Upadhyay (Apr 26, 2018)

That’s a very open ended question…there is so much to learn, practice and master.

To start I will suggest you to buy any entry level DSLR with the bundled lens and use it as much as you can. Don"t spend too much. 
Read your camera manual and read again/google till you understand.
Try different setting till you know how it effects your picture.
Once you develop a good understanding of you gears that will be the time to start learning the difficult part(lighting, composition etc.)


----------

